# Tracing Missing Loan Horse- TIA



## sarahpaton (9 January 2012)

Hi Guys,

A couple of years ago, I put my horse out on loan to someone I know as Nadisha Wallace in the Mill Hill area of London. She was kept at Frith Manor Livery Yard. 

The horse was a 15.3 bay TB mare with a wonky stripe and one white pastern. When I put her out on loan, she was named Ali, but I know at shows and maybe on the yard Nadisha called her Tia. She will be around 7/8yrs now, and was a bit of a nightmare with her back legs. Her pasport was on loan with her as she used to compete regularly. However, her passport has no name for her on it.

Last year, Nadisha called me to say she had cancer and would need to send Ali back to me due to her health, but since then I have not been able to make contact. I'm worried for Ali's welfare, as if anything has happened to Nadisha, I no longer know who is taking care of her and she could be very difficult on the ground.

She also still has all her tack- her saddle was a tan brown Henri de Rivel jumping saddle if that rings a bell with anyone. I've not seen many around, so it might refresh someones memory. 

If anyone knows of Nadisha or the whereabouts of my horse past or present, please message me. I can send pics of horse & rider if you're unsure you have the right horse!

Please help- i'd really like to know my pony is OK and hopefully get her home, or arrange a new contract!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 January 2012)

Have you contacted *Missing horses on loan*?
http://www.missinghorsesonloan.co.uk/


----------



## sarahpaton (9 January 2012)

I havent- I've not come across the site until now. Will get in touch now-thanks for that!


----------



## nikicb (12 January 2012)

Sorry to hear this.  Have you contacted the livery yard?


----------



## sarahpaton (12 January 2012)

hey nikicb,

I have contacted the yard that I last knew she was at. She has since moved, but the owner isn't sure where to. Apparently she left owing a lot of money so the yard are also trying to track her down and have said if the find any info they will let me know. I'm setting up a facebook page tonight, so will post the link on here and a few other forums tonight. If everyone in the London area could share, i'd really appreciate it


----------



## nikicb (12 January 2012)

Just wondering whether you have the correct spelling of her name - google doesn't bring anything up.  If she was competing regularly you'd think that there would be something on the internet somewhere.  Do you know where she was competing or in what discipline?
Also, being the stalker type person I am (  ) I had a look on someof the family history websites as you can often get a bit of info on there, but nothing came up for a Nadisha Wallace and even looking at all Nadishas nothing seemed to fit in with your facts.


----------



## sarahpaton (12 January 2012)

You're absolutely right, I've jsut checked the loan contract and it is in fact spelt Nedesha Wallace- oops!! The only other spelling variation on the horses name could be Tya i suppose?? 

Competitions wise, I went to watch them compete at 2 places near Potters Bar- one was called Patchetts Equestrian Centre, the other I think Mymms Hall or similar? Racking my brains a bit as it was a while ago now! The yard she was kept at was Frith Manor in Mill Hill. 

I've just found Nedesha on facebook (definitely her, there's a pic of my horse on there) and messaged her, so fingers crossed  I might get a reply...although doubtful. 

Just also found an old Youtube video of Ali/Tya (confirms the spelling) and messaged the person who had posted it- she used to be on a yard with Nedesha, but has lost touch and only has her old number. Link to the video is here, just in case anyone recognises her...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Czlig6UqJlg


----------



## sarahpaton (12 January 2012)

just to point out- in the video, Nedesha is riding the appaloosa (Prince), her other horse.


----------



## Cuffey (12 January 2012)

Maybe message some of her other friends on FB--some look horsy-- to see if they know anything


----------



## nikicb (12 January 2012)

If she doesn't reply then perhaps contact a friend of hers with the same surname - maybe they can help.  I must say that judging by the photo on her profile it doesn't look to hopeful.  I know you are trying to find your horse, but I would try to be sensitive when you ask.  Good luck. x


----------



## sarahpaton (12 January 2012)

The profile pic doesn't make it look too hopeful- but I've messaged her a very polite message asking how Ali is, whether she still has her and asking her to get in touch. Will see what happens...I also got a name of one of her good friends (from the person who posted the Youtube video) who I've messaged on Facebook too, again very politely just asking her if she still knows of Nedesha and whether she still has the horse. No point being rude when you're asking for help is there, no matter how annoyed you may be!

Will see if there is any progress. I've also just emailed the show secretary at Patchetts to ask if they can tell me the last time she competed there...fingers crossed for a reply...

Thanks for all your help and suggestions everyone, keep them coming!!


----------



## nikicb (12 January 2012)

Well, I think that's all you can do at the moment.  Keep us posted.


----------



## EmmasMummy (12 January 2012)

192 throws up these for N wallaces in London...............Could be worth a call?

1	N Wallace	
199, Capel Road, Manor Park, London, E12 5DB
020 8478 7479

2	N Wallace	
44, Glenarm Road, Clapton, London, E5 0LZ

you could also try these folk, but you would have to pay

http://www.findermonkey.co.uk/


----------



## cally6008 (12 January 2012)

EmmasMummy said:



			you could also try these folk, but you would have to pay

http://www.findermonkey.co.uk/

Click to expand...

Don't like the fact that the website has zero costings on it

You have to ring to find out how much they are going to charge you


----------



## EmmasMummy (12 January 2012)

cally6008 said:



			Don't like the fact that the website has zero costings on it

You have to ring to find out how much they are going to charge you
		
Click to expand...

It does tell you 

Standard 10 days is £50
Fast track is 72hr is £60 
same day is £80


----------



## sarahpaton (12 January 2012)

brilliant, I'll give those numbers/addresses a try! i really do appreciate everyones help on this  i'll gove findermonkey a miss for now in the hope of finding some infoa little cheaper, but at least i now have the link if all else fails!


----------



## sarahpaton (12 January 2012)

Hi All,

Please like and share this page with your facebook friends....I will update it with all new information found. Many thanks

https://www.facebook.com/pages/edit...A-Missing-on-Loan-London-Area/158905544218576


----------



## DipseyDeb (12 January 2012)

Have you tried looking at her friends on the fb profile, see if you can message any of those! Difficult because it's a potentially delicate situation......I wish you all the luck and hope you get your horse back!


----------



## millimoo (12 January 2012)

One of her friends is Makare Wallace ... I suspect she is her sister. She has a photo of Nedeeka jumping the spotted horse. Have a trawl through the photos and comments as the Facebook account is open to view if going through Nedeekas friends list.
one of the photos is of Makare and her mum, and someone has made reference to Neds in August 2011.'good luck in your search


----------



## millimoo (12 January 2012)

Sorry, meant to say Nedesha not Nedeeka - Makare wished her happy birthday in the 26th July 2011,'and referred to her sister bring her sweets from Barbabos.
Needless to say Makares account is active and she last used it 6 hours ago, and she is Nedesha's sister


----------



## BD64 (13 January 2012)

Hopefully you will get somewhere with these negotiations, if you get nowhere remember she has effectively stolen your horse- he may have been on loan but he is still yours. You can always alert the police and they will be able to find her are find your horse with her. If you hear nothing form her soon you could always drop her a note saying if she doesn't contact you, you will call the police the next day. She may ignore you but she'll find it harder to ignore the police!


----------



## Tinseltoes (13 January 2012)

Have you contacted MHOL? If not you might want to as she knows whats what.


----------



## PeterNatt (13 January 2012)

Report this to the police and ask for an incident/crime number.  Then report it to ukhorsewatch with the crime number, photos and a description.  Also amend your horses record on www.nedonline.co.uk as 'Stolen'.


----------



## criso (20 January 2012)

Has anyone heard from the OP, I was at frith 3 
years ago and  while I don't know where Ned or Tia are now I sent a message with some additional info which may help her search. But I've not had any response.


----------



## sarahpaton (22 January 2012)

Hi all,

Sorry, I've not been able to get on the forum for a few days. Thanks for all the updates- am on the case to all of them now. I have also had a lead from the facebook page i created. Nedesha moved form Frith Manor to Burtonhole with Tya and her other horse Prince. She has been in Jamaica for a while, and has someone looking after Prince. However, the person looking after him says Nedesha no longer has Tya, and thinks she was sold on. So now we really are dealing with a stolen horse and a much wider search- at least the police may help me out a little more. 

Any more news gratefully appreciated. I'm back up and running so will be checking regularly again.


----------



## sarahpaton (23 January 2012)

Progress report!!

We've taken a huge leap forward in finding her- some of the loanee's friends have found the page and made contact with her. So Nedesha should be calling me on her return from Jamaica this week!!! They are also saying that they have spoken to her and she thought that I had picked the horse up, not that she was sold on. So jumping to no conclusions just yet...

All a bit of a 2 sided story, catch up on the fb page a few posts up if you like, far too long a story for one post!

But either way, the horse was taken (by sale, theft, or some method) in the middle of the night (maybe) with no passport (maybe) and very undercondition (according to the yard owner).

We are now looking only for the horse, not Nedesha. So again, any info appreciated.


----------



## DipseyDeb (23 January 2012)

I've been following the fb page......I really hope you find your mare, but I have to say, it sounds very fishy.....


----------



## noodle_ (23 January 2012)

DipseyDeb said:



			I've been following the fb page......I really hope you find your mare, but I have to say, it sounds very fishy.....

Click to expand...

this ^


----------



## EmmasMummy (29 January 2012)

any update?


----------



## sarahpaton (30 January 2012)

Hi All,

A bit of an update (although not much...)

Yesterday I got an email from Nedesha who had Tya on loan, she is going to return Tya's passport to me today by post. So once that arrives I can flag her as lost on her passport & microchip. As her microchip number is on her passport, my vet says it should be very difficult for whoever had her now to get a new passport made, although there are always ways and means i suppose. 

The horse that someone thought was Tya at a yard in Barnet doesn't look too promising, they've sent me a photo and it doesnt look like her. The face marknig isn't right. So the search continues. I can't see her having gone too far out of the area, though. 

Fingers crossed for more news soon.


----------



## MHOL (30 January 2012)

sarahpaton said:



			Hi All,

A bit of an update (although not much...)

Yesterday I got an email from Nedesha who had Tya on loan, she is going to return Tya's passport to me today by post. So once that arrives I can flag her as lost on her passport & microchip. As her microchip number is on her passport, my vet says it should be very difficult for whoever had her now to get a new passport made, although there are always ways and means i suppose. 

The horse that someone thought was Tya at a yard in Barnet doesn't look too promising, they've sent me a photo and it doesnt look like her. The face marknig isn't right. So the search continues. I can't see her having gone too far out of the area, though. 

Fingers crossed for more news soon.
		
Click to expand...

can you keep us updated rather than having to read this on a forum, it would make it so much easier if you kept in contact, we are dealing with so many cases.


----------



## sarahpaton (30 January 2012)

sorry, didnt realsie you guys were on the case as i've not heard anything! Will send over full info direct when the passport arrives


----------



## MHOL (30 January 2012)

sarahpaton said:



			sorry, didnt realsie you guys were on the case as i've not heard anything! Will send over full info direct when the passport arrives 

Click to expand...

We are waiting for you ;-) we have so many cases we can't keep in touch with everyone on a daily basis unless they contact us. Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## CeeBee (31 January 2012)

Good luck with your search, although as someone else said, all sounds a bit fishy. Wonder if the passport turns up or if it will go missing in the post ....


----------



## danielledanielle (4 February 2012)

I have a mutual friend with the girl on FB.. I will speak to her and see if she can shed any more light on it x


----------



## Aidey (11 February 2012)

Any news?


----------



## CeeBee (12 February 2012)

I was thinking about this too. Any news?


----------



## sarahpaton (28 February 2012)

Hi All,

Unfortunately, still no news. Nedesha has sent back Tya's passport, so I have that at least. But obviously, this means she was sold without any documents so can't have bene re-registered or anything. She is mocrochipped, so hopefully now I've flagged her as stolen with the microchip company something may eventually come of that. 

I'm sure she will ahve been sold to someone in the same area to where she was, it's just a case of finding someone that remembers her arriving at their yard or something. 


Fingers crossed for a bit more luck soon...x


----------



## CeeBee (28 February 2012)

sarahpaton said:



			Progress report!!

We've taken a huge leap forward in finding her- some of the loanee's friends have found the page and made contact with her. So Nedesha should be calling me on her return from Jamaica this week!!! They are also saying that they have spoken to her and she thought that I had picked the horse up, not that she was sold on. So jumping to no conclusions just yet...

All a bit of a 2 sided story, catch up on the fb page a few posts up if you like, far too long a story for one post!

But either way, the horse was taken (by sale, theft, or some method) in the middle of the night (maybe) with no passport (maybe) and very undercondition (according to the yard owner).

We are now looking only for the horse, not Nedesha. So again, any info appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

So the loaner thought that you had simply popped down in the middle of the night and picked the horse up?  Did she just turn up at the yard one morning and find the horse wasn't there and didn't follow it up with anyone?
How could she think that you had picked the horse up when you didn't even know she had moved yards?
Very, very strange indeed. Hope you have some positive news soon.


----------



## sarahpaton (28 February 2012)

it would seem so! It's all a very odd situation- i had the lady that owned the yard at the time contact me to say the horse disappeared with its tack in the night and she thought Nedesha had jsut done a moonlight flit, and Nedesha says she received a text from someone claiming they were me saying they would pick the horse up the next day. 

There's definitely a missing piece to the puzzle. Either way, she must have been sold to someone who knew it was a bit dodgy as she went with no passport- personally I'd definitely question that!! And if she was collected overnight...


----------



## EmmasMummy (1 March 2012)

What about seeing if any local small papers will run a wee piece on it with a photo?  You never know, a walker or someone could spot her somewhere?


----------



## sarahpaton (1 March 2012)

thats a really good idea Emmasmummy- will definitely have to look into that one!!


----------



## criso (1 March 2012)

Actually on that note Chiltern and Thames rider is read by everyone in the area. Maybe something in the classifieds.

FWIW this obviously wasn't random, someone knew the horse well enough to know which tack to take and that there wasn't enough of an interest being taken in her to spot that something wasn't right and immediately raise an alarm.

Whoever it was know Tia was on loan and had Ned's number to text her and tell her that Tia was being picked up.


----------



## sarahpaton (1 March 2012)

you're right Criso, whoever it was knew she was supposed to be returned from loan, and i would guess knew her because she was a nightmare for strangers to catch. Im sure someone would have noticed her being chased around the field at night if it was someone new. Would also explain why the lack of passport wasn't an issue. 

Chiltern & Thames is also a good idea- Might also be worth getting names of the local tack shops and feed merchants to look at putting adverts up in those too. She does have quite a distinctive face, so hopefully someone will recognise her. 

The only thing is, if the person who has her now sees all the adverts- will she get hidden or moved somewhere more private to prevent me finding her?! bit of a vicious circle! All depends if they took her knowing it was dodgy, or she was sold on to someone innocent who may be willing to come forward i suppose.


----------



## Fools Motto (1 March 2012)

If she was sold on, who sold her? Nedesha? or YO? or who?
It sounds really dodgy.

ETA;
Why don't you ask around the local vets? Maybe she has been treated for something or had a new passport made for her? If the vets can't give out info Ask if you can put up posters at the vets, someone may come forward with the missing link?  #Same applies for the farriers.


----------



## be positive (1 March 2012)

What a strange story, someone can supposedly enter a yard overnight get into a locked? tackroom take only the correct tack, find the horse in a field load it and disappear with no one realising that this was theft.
There must be something more than this the person must be known to either the loaner or YO it is not just a simple case of theft. I think I would be visiting the yard for a bit of a discussion with the yard owner and a meeting face to face with the loaner. 
Is the mare insured, if so what is the view of the insurance company they must have an opinion on what to do regarding trying to trace her, an ad in H&H as well as more local publications would be worth trying. 
As she is microchipped your best hope is that a vet will find it when a new passport is required by whoever ends up with her.


----------



## EmmasMummy (2 March 2012)

Did you say you had spoken to the police about it?  Surely now that it is getting more weird and the story is rather suspicious then its clear something illegal has gone on?  I cant believe that the loanee was dim enough to believe you jsut came and took her back.............and gotten all her stuff from a locked tack room.   
Just sounds so much like porkies to me.  

I would bet that she has sold her, and used the money for a ticket to where ever she is now?


----------



## millimoo (2 March 2012)

EmmasMummy said:



			I would bet that she has sold her, and used the money for a ticket to where ever she is now?
		
Click to expand...

this ^^^ 100%


----------



## sarahpaton (2 March 2012)

Fools motto- i'm really not too sure, its a case of whoever i speak to blaming someone else and coming up with another story! its so hard when im missing so much info and the loanee has moved abroad. The YO did send me a an email telling her side of the story (basically that she'd called Ned to tell her she needed to make sure she was visiting the horse daily and pay her rent, and a week later the horse disappeared with her stuff), but then when someone on the facebook page suggested it may have something to do with the YO, she went quiet and didnt want anything else to do with it. Could be that she had taken offence after trying to help, or could be that she didnt want to drop herself in it. Who knows... at the moment im ruling nothing out. 

be positive- i think im going to get some posters made up with pics & her microchip number etc on there, and get them circulated around local tack shops, vets, feed merchants...and yes farriers- great plan! hadnt thought of that, but someone HAS to be shoeing her no matter how well hidden she may be!!! and im sure they'll remember her- she has a passion for booting anyone that touches her back feet. Unfortunately, it was part of the loan arrangement that the loanee would insure her (yes, i now realise that is NOT the best way...im so annoyed with myself for being so naive in the first place.). Im hoping now her microchip is flagged eventually it will have to be read. Although maybe not any time soon.

Emmasmummy- i think now i have the passport etc back, i may try the police again and explain the horse is not really missing on loan any more- one way or another she has been sold without my knowledge which has to be seen as theft surely? Maybe some contact with the police might get the loanee or YO to recall a few more details than they have for me...

Im really grateful for some of the bright ideas you guys are coming up with, so nice to have the perspective of others too. So thank you all


----------



## cally6008 (2 March 2012)

get in touch with police, ask them for a reference number for your phone call
then .. details can be added to stolen horse register 

edit to add - tell the police you want a crime reference number for your stolen tack as well


----------



## sarahpaton (2 March 2012)

you know Cally, I'd not even considered that I can get a crime reference for the tack! Just didn't cross my mind as I'd only really thought about getting the horse back! I think i may even have the receipt for the saddle as it was brand new when i put her on loan, so I might even have the number stamped on the saddle flap listed on the invoice. Even if I can track the saddle down, I can find out who sold that...which might just lead to who sold the horse.  Thanks  Will give the police ANOTHER call...and be a bit more forceful rather than letting them palm me off with the civil matter malarkey again.


----------



## CeeBee (2 March 2012)

Just realised you said Tya was at Burtonhole. I was at that yard many, many years ago and obviously things may have changed. But when I was there, there was only turnout for a couple of months in the summer and the rest of the time horses were stabled. It was a very long walk through woods to the field - you wouldn't really have known it was there unless someone showed you. Anyway, I am still friends with someone who was there for a long time after me. They may still have contacts there. I'll see if she might know anything.


----------



## MHOL (4 March 2012)

sarahpaton said:



			Fools motto- i'm really not too sure, its a case of whoever i speak to blaming someone else and coming up with another story! its so hard when im missing so much info and the loanee has moved abroad. The YO did send me a an email telling her side of the story (basically that she'd called Ned to tell her she needed to make sure she was visiting the horse daily and pay her rent, and a week later the horse disappeared with her stuff), but then when someone on the facebook page suggested it may have something to do with the YO, she went quiet and didnt want anything else to do with it. Could be that she had taken offence after trying to help, or could be that she didnt want to drop herself in it. Who knows... at the moment im ruling nothing out. 

be positive- i think im going to get some posters made up with pics & her microchip number etc on there, and get them circulated around local tack shops, vets, feed merchants...and yes farriers- great plan! hadnt thought of that, but someone HAS to be shoeing her no matter how well hidden she may be!!! and im sure they'll remember her- she has a passion for booting anyone that touches her back feet. Unfortunately, it was part of the loan arrangement that the loanee would insure her (yes, i now realise that is NOT the best way...im so annoyed with myself for being so naive in the first place.). Im hoping now her microchip is flagged eventually it will have to be read. Although maybe not any time soon.

Emmasmummy- i think now i have the passport etc back, i may try the police again and explain the horse is not really missing on loan any more- one way or another she has been sold without my knowledge which has to be seen as theft surely? Maybe some contact with the police might get the loanee or YO to recall a few more details than they have for me...

Im really grateful for some of the bright ideas you guys are coming up with, so nice to have the perspective of others too. So thank you all 

Click to expand...


Do you still want our help? I seem to find out more from updates on here, you do have options, contact us if you want us to help 

Katie


----------



## sarahpaton (5 March 2012)

Hi Katie,

I do send updates to MHOL when anything happens, but since her microchip number etc has arrived and I sent all of that info over, there hasnt really been an update to give! it's all a bit quiet. So just trying to work out ways of circulating the info. Have been putting together an ad for local shops and things but haven't yet finishedit or sent it out...so not much update for MHOL! I didn't get any response to my last mail wth her microchip number etc, so assumed you'd just put the info on file.


----------



## OWLIE185 (5 March 2012)

I am very close to both the yards your horse was stabled at.
I also know the owners so would be quite happy to pop in and find out what realy occured.
If you would like me to do so then please contact me by PM giving me your telephone number and E-mail address.


----------



## sarahpaton (8 March 2012)

Hi All,

A little update for you- It appears that Tya did NOT disappear from Burtonhole- only Nedesha's other horse was based there. Tya was in fact kept at a little yard called "Colney Heath Farm" owned by a lady named Susie, and this is where she 'disappeared' from. 

Apologies for any confusion, very hard to get the full facts in this case!!


----------



## OWLIE185 (9 March 2012)

Please go to a police station immediately and report the theft of your horse and tack.  Ask for an incident number as this will ensure it has been entered in to their system.  Keep a record of the incident number.
Please ensure that your horses record on www.nedonline.co.uk is changed to stolen.  Also ensure that your horses record on www.nedonline.co.uk includes the microchip number as anyone can then search the microchip number and will come up with your horses record as you as the owner and see it is stolen.
Please report the theft of your horse to horsewatch.  You will need the incident number and microchip number etc.


----------



## laura_lor (15 March 2012)

The facebook link isn't working for me. 

Good luck tracing her!


----------



## EmmasMummy (15 March 2012)

laura_lor said:



			The facebook link isn't working for me. 

Good luck tracing her!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it appears to be gone


----------



## cally6008 (15 March 2012)

MHOL told her to take the Facebook page down


----------



## PeterNatt (13 April 2012)

Any further up-dates on this stolen horse?


----------



## apparincez (11 August 2012)

Hi Sarah,
I am prince's sharer at Burtonhole, and I believe I know where your jumping saddle is. There is a brown jumping saddle in Prince's tackroom, and I think it may be yours. You said your horse is a 15.3 and I have tried the saddle on Prince who is around 16 hands and it is too small for him, so it may be yours. I also have not been able to contact Nedesha for a while. Contact me if you would like to have a look at the saddle to see if it is yours.
Thanks,
Izzy x


----------



## JustAnotherNeddy (14 August 2012)

apparincez said:



			Hi Sarah,
I am prince's sharer at Burtonhole, and I believe I know where your jumping saddle is. There is a brown jumping saddle in Prince's tackroom, and I think it may be yours. You said your horse is a 15.3 and I have tried the saddle on Prince who is around 16 hands and it is too small for him, so it may be yours. I also have not been able to contact Nedesha for a while. Contact me if you would like to have a look at the saddle to see if it is yours.
Thanks,
Izzy x
		
Click to expand...


It's people like you who give those who have lost horses some hope! Thank goodness somebody knows something. 

Are there any updates at all? I hope Tya is safe and well somewhere just around the corner. Do you have any pictures of her, front and sides esp her facial markings and any other distinctive features. May be worth starting to post flyers to auction houses around the UK & Ireland if there's no leads to go on now. 

Apparincez- has the owner just left Prince with you then whilst she's gone away? That again poses the question of what to do when the owner disappears completely.. who does the horse belong to in that situation? Invisible owner or the one looking after the horse on a daily basis? When does ownership shift? Or does it never shift over? I'd be interested to know this.


----------



## HappyHooves (14 August 2012)

You said that you had watched the horse compete some time ago. Once you get photos ready, you could try putting another thread on the Competition section in case any one recognises the horse?


----------



## MHOL (15 August 2012)

apparincez said:



			Hi Sarah,
I am prince's sharer at Burtonhole, and I believe I know where your jumping saddle is. There is a brown jumping saddle in Prince's tackroom, and I think it may be yours. You said your horse is a 15.3 and I have tried the saddle on Prince who is around 16 hands and it is too small for him, so it may be yours. I also have not been able to contact Nedesha for a while. Contact me if you would like to have a look at the saddle to see if it is yours.
Thanks,
Izzy x
		
Click to expand...

Can you contact us at missinghorsesonloan@gmail.com please


----------



## clydesdale (15 August 2012)

It may be worth putting on the poster or any ads that you just want to no the horse is safe and well if you find her with a new owner and the horses is happy you will leave her there this was people may be more willingto contact you even if you plan on taking the horse back it will just encourage people to contact you  good luck


----------



## MeganAbigail (15 August 2012)

just spent the last 20 mins reading through this and can't believe how long you have been searching even though you have had contact with ned, this is awful and hope you find your mare as soon as! and hope she is just round the corner deffinately get some pics put up, as she can easily be renamed, and a stolen horse would deffinately get renamed!!! id also sue Ned, as she hasnt taken care of your horse, ( as she doesnt know where she is) this totally goes against the rules of a loan! full or part! I cant believe someone would be so selfish and un thoughtful! it has really annoyed me to know there is people out there like this!! keep on with the search and keep perstering everywhere! the police, vets and farriers, any equine specialists in your area such as dentists etc!! good luck!!


----------



## apparincez (18 August 2012)

JustAnotherNeddy said:



			It's people like you who give those who have lost horses some hope! Thank goodness somebody knows something. 

Are there any updates at all? I hope Tya is safe and well somewhere just around the corner. Do you have any pictures of her, front and sides esp her facial markings and any other distinctive features. May be worth starting to post flyers to auction houses around the UK & Ireland if there's no leads to go on now. 

Apparincez- has the owner just left Prince with you then whilst she's gone away? That again poses the question of what to do when the owner disappears completely.. who does the horse belong to in that situation? Invisible owner or the one looking after the horse on a daily basis? When does ownership shift? Or does it never shift over? I'd be interested to know this.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I haven't been able to contact her for over two months now. Prince is still hers, but I seem to be his only carer until she comes back.


----------



## missk (18 August 2012)

What strange goings on and for so long. Any updates?


----------



## toomanyneds (20 August 2012)

It's a long shot but a friend has a bay mare of similar discription bought at market called tia! How long ago did it go missing? Can you pm me pictures and I'll see if they match! 
Don't get hopes up, as I say, it's a long shot as we are on Berkshire but worth a look


----------



## toomanyneds (20 August 2012)

Sorry love just dragged up a picky of friends mare and it has a small star rather then a stripe! 
The best of luck finding her!
Xxx


----------



## Jenna1406 (20 August 2012)

Any more updates on this?


----------



## ascarii1991 (3 September 2012)

any news on this mare? x


----------



## winkles (5 September 2012)

Awful situation. Is there an update on this story? Hoping horse is safe, well and, hopefully, home.


----------

